# Need hunting lease in Northeast Ga



## FCheadhunt (Apr 20, 2009)

I am looking for a hunting club/lease in Northeast Ga. Prefer Franklin, Hart, Elbert, Banks, or Madison. Responsible hunter.


----------



## FCheadhunt (Apr 23, 2009)

up up up


----------



## Poppy D (May 13, 2009)

Fcheadhunt, We have a few openings in our club in Elberton. if interested give me a call and i will get you intouch with the president of the club.
Darren 678-617-6566


----------



## Leasehunter (May 18, 2009)

*157 Acre tract in Wilkes Co for lease*

$10.00/acre


----------



## wsstew (Jun 6, 2009)

1000 acres in Greensboro,Ga. about 30 mins from madison. $1000.00 yearly dues, QDM, thinned pines, food plots, 15 total members. Please contact Scot @770-378-7805.


----------

